# More patterns in nature



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2017)

1.





2.


 

3.


----------



## goooner (May 18, 2017)

Nice, that 1st one reminded me of this, by tuna:
Veins


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2017)

goooner said:


> Nice, that 1st one reminded me of this, by tuna:
> Veins


I remember that. Yes it does.


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2017)

Nice patterns JC!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Nice patterns JC!


Thanks Derrel...


----------



## annamaria (May 18, 2017)

Nice ones 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (May 18, 2017)

#2 is quite interesting, both in the seeing and that you captured the pattern that your saw. Good job.  Now let's see some color patterns ... lol


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2017)

annamaria said:


> Nice ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> #2 is quite interesting, both in the seeing and that you captured the pattern that your saw. Good job.  Now let's see some color patterns ... lol


I have #3 in color, just green and white.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> #2 is quite interesting, both in the seeing and that you captured the pattern that your saw. Good job.  Now let's see some color patterns ... lol



@Gary A. Here you go.


----------



## Gary A. (May 18, 2017)

That dead leaf makes the photo.  That single bit of contrast puts this image ahead of the B&W.  Interestly, all you see is the patterns in the B&W, in the color you see the details and the individual leaves.  I guess that's why Zebra coloration works.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 18, 2017)

Great set.
I do like the colour version of that one best and number two looks like a painful pattern. lol


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> That dead leaf makes the photo.  That single bit of contrast puts this image ahead of the B&W.  Interestly, all you see is the patterns in the B&W, in the color you see the details and the individual leaves.  I guess that's why Zebra coloration works.


Thanks. I was kinda torn between the two. This day I was trying not to shoot in B & W to cheat so to speak to see the pattern but pay attention more so to the light. It really is an excersize in looking for light and shadow within a repetitive pattern. Much in the way of impasto or encaustic painting, same approach. With encaustic (Jasper Johns as an example), it's more about transparent layers to produce luminous patterns, where as impasto (Van Gogh's sunflowers as an example), the use of texture produces similar results. Irregardless, both methods are similar to what I am trying to look for in photography at this time. May or may not make sense to some but it is an approach non the less.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.
> I do like the colour version of that one best and number two looks like a painful pattern. lol


Thanks Trevor.


----------

